# Solved: Play M4P Files in Cd Player



## robhic (Jul 5, 2005)

If I purchase and download M4P music from iTunes, can I just burn them to a regular CD and play them in a "standard" CD player like at home or in a car?

I have a friend who says he can burn a CD from iTunes (M4P or M4A) and it plays in his car. Is this correct?

I know he's not doing anything else to alter the format (to MP3, etc.) so is this possible? I don't want or need to convert to MP3 if I don't have to. Just putting the music onto a CD to play in the car is OK.

Thanks for any input and help,

Robert


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Yes. Make a playlist with the songs you want and on the bottom right there is a Burn Disc option. Now if it says Data CD, or something other than Burn Disc you will need to go to Edit > Properties (or iTunes > Preferences if on Mac) and then under Advanced > Burning tabs, click on Audio CD. Apply changes and go back to the playlist to burn your CD. Use CD-Rs.


----------



## robhic (Jul 5, 2005)

Thank you so much for the tip. I knew there had to be a way to play these songs in a CD player!

Robert


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

:up:

You can mark your thread solved by going to Thread Tools on the top of the page!


----------

